# Hexarelin and IGF1 LR3



## ...joshwa (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi all,

I have managed to get my hands on 2mg of IGF1 LR3 and 16mg of hexarelin, both were for free from a trusted source as they were no longer needed. I do not know a whole lot about peptides as I have only run AAS cycles in the past, however I have begun to do some research into peptides because I would be interested in doing a peptide only cycle to see what they have to offer.

As far as I can tell, IGF1 LR3 is not overly affected by the presence of food therefore dietary restrictions are not a main concern. I believe it should be jabbed ASAP post workout. Also I understand that it is desired to be jabbed into the muscles tha have been trained, however IGF1 LR3 has a longer half life than normal IGF and hence a sub q shot in the stomach will still get the peptide travelling through your blood stream to reach the receptor sites in your muscles in due time to take effect.

I had planned to jab hexarelin at 200mcg before bed Ed and IGF at 50mcg post workout (on training days).

I was going to do this for 3 weeks on, 3 weeks off, 3 weeks on (IGF1 LR3 just won't make it the end of second 3 weeks)

note: my diet will remain the same as is normally, 6 meals a day, protein, complex carbs etc (the same diet I would use when on AAS for lean mass)

I just had a couple of questions.

1. Is everything that I have stated so far on the right track?

2. Is 2 x 3 week cycles enough or should I source more IGF?

3. Is there any other peptides I should look into running with IGF1 LR3 and hexarelin?

Thanks for your time and help.

Josh


----------



## jstarcarr (Aug 6, 2010)

I wouldnt jab the igf post workout, I would do it in morning if u train at night or do it at tea if you train in morning


----------



## ...joshwa (Mar 29, 2010)

Is this because it is the IGF1 with a longer half life and by jabbing at the opposite time of day compared to when you train will allow it time to reach peak levels in the blood system?


----------



## thoon (Apr 4, 2010)

1. Is everything that I have stated so far on the right track? *Not really do a search on here yourl find all the info you need *

2. Is 2 x 3 week cycles enough or should I source more IGF? *yep get more or save your money and buy Mod-Grf *

3. Is there any other peptides I should look into running with IGF1 LR3 and hexarelin? *Mod-Grf .. MGF ..Get some Ghrp2 or IPA instead*


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Get some proper Peptides, not chinese stuff, from Southern or if you're on Dats site get Toms - which are very good.


----------

